# 22 Zoll Gaming Monitor gesucht



## darkshooter1986 (5. Dezember 2008)

HI erstmal.

Ich habe vor mir demnächst einen Highend Gaming Pc zu holen mit einer der zur Zeit besten Grafigkarten aufm Markt. Dazu bräuchte ich dann noch einen 22 Zoll Monitor der mit die volle Grafik die mein Pc errechnet auch wiedergeben kann. Das ganze sollte sich nach Möglichkeit noch unter 300 Euro abspielen.
Wichtig ist mir halt die Reale Reaktionszeit, das Problem kennt ihr sicher alle dass die Hersteller einfach dreist 2 oder 3 ms angeben aber wenn man die Messwerte bei diversen Tests anschaut haben sie plötzlich alle um die 20 ms aufwärts...
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einige gute Modelle empfehlen oder auch Seiten wo realistische Tests durchgeführt werden...

Hier noch der Link zu dem Pc um den es geht.

XMX PC System Core 2 Quad Q9550, 4x2.83Ghz @ 4x3,3Ghz, 4096MB, 1000GB,


Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## leorphee (5. Dezember 2008)

lies dich mal bei Prad.de schlau, dort bekommst du auch Empfehlungen und Einzeltests. Ich habe und würde dir den LG L227WTP empfehlen.


----------



## HamburgerJungs (5. Dezember 2008)

leorphee schrieb:


> lies dich mal bei Prad.de schlau, dort bekommst du auch Empfehlungen und Einzeltests. [...]



Das kann ich dir auch nur raten, denn es gibt hunderte Produkte für hunderte Anforderungen.
Ich hab den LG W2284F (seit gestern) und würde dir den empfehlen.
Lies dir die tests / user tests dazu mal durch auf prad und bild dir selber ein Urteil.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## darkshooter1986 (6. Dezember 2008)

was ist den das wichtigste worauf ich achten muss? wie gesagt habe nen super Pc und will auf keinen Fall dass mein Monitor zum Flaschenhals wird... Die Helligkeit muss glaub nicht so hoch sein da ich eh in nem dunkleren raum bin aber die Kontrastzahl und die Reaktionszeit sollten gut sein oder? was sind den da so die minimalsten werte die ich anstreben sollte? und gibts ne seite die REALE Reaktionszeiten von den ganzen Bildschirmen gemessen hat?


----------



## darkshooter1986 (8. Dezember 2008)

kann den keiner Helfen?


----------



## cami (8. Dezember 2008)

was soll man noch mehr? Lies dich bei prad durch und sonst hilft google bei 99.99% weiter.


----------



## darkshooter1986 (8. Dezember 2008)

naja wie gesagt prad sagt mir auch nicht welche reaktionszeiten man real braucht zum spielen  usw.... ein forum is doch dafür da um Fragen zu stellen und Antworten zu geben. Google fragen kann ich auch alleine und das hatte ich schon gemacht bevor ich hier meine Frage gestellt habe, allerdings is das Angebot so riesig dass sich ein Leihe unter den verschiedenen Meinungen jeder Seite nicht zurecht findet und nicht weis was er glauben soll...


----------



## orca113 (8. Dezember 2008)

Schau auf Reaktionszeit,Helligkeitsverteilung und einfach ob sie Spieletauglich sind was meint das sie keine "Schlieren" machen bei schnellen Bildern wie z.b. in Ego Shootern.

Prad gibt viel auskunft. Einen richtigen "Gaming" Monitor denke ich gibt es nicht.

Prad hat aber einen Monitor Finder.Wenn du dort zum Bleistift sagst das er Spieletauglich sein soll bekommst du welche aufgelistet die man dort für spieletauglich hält.


----------



## Sash (8. Dezember 2008)

samsung 226cw hab ich und bin zufrieden.


----------



## orca113 (8. Dezember 2008)

PRAD | Kaufberatung


----------



## darkshooter1986 (9. Dezember 2008)

hi

was haltet ihr von dem  	LG L227WTP      und ist das der Vorgänger vom W2284F  wofür steht eigentlich L oder W ?? Und sind die beide entspiegelt oder wie man das nennt?


----------



## orca113 (9. Dezember 2008)

Die haben ein "entspiegeltes" LCD. Habe den erstgenannten gerade bestellt weil ich von dem viel gelobten Samsung 226BW enttäuscht bin.


----------



## Hackslash (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Empfehlung mein TFT ^^

Samsung T220


----------



## tonyx86 (11. Dezember 2008)

meiner auch


----------



## darkshooter1986 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Danker nochmal für alle Antworten.

Der T 220 ist zwar auch überall gelobt, erreicht auf der Chip Teststeite allerdings nicht grade einen der oberen Ränge. Zudem habe ich gelesen dass die Farbverteilung aufm Monitor zum oberen Bereich hin verändert ist, glaube sie wird dann heller...Und sowas stell ich mir sehr nerfig vor...
Habt ihr dergleichen bei euch beobachten können?

  und   @Orca 26 : Kannst du mir bescheid sagen sobald du den Lg ausprobiert und bischen mit ihm gespielt hast? Preislich ist er ja auch nicht all zu teuer und ist überall gelobt... Leider gibts in Deutsch noch keine ausführlichen Tests über die realen Reaktionszeiten usw.. Diese 5 und 2 ms sind ja eh immer nur schwindel...


----------



## orca113 (11. Dezember 2008)

> und @Orca 26 : Kannst du mir bescheid sagen sobald du den Lg ausprobiert und bischen mit ihm gespielt hast? Preislich ist er ja auch nicht all zu teuer und ist überall gelobt... Leider gibts in Deutsch noch keine ausführlichen Tests über die realen Reaktionszeiten usw.. Diese 5 und 2 ms sind ja eh immer nur schwindel...



Ja werde ich hier posten,ich denke mal das der Monitor Morgen hier bei mir ist. Amazon hat ihn verschickt.Habe eigentlich heute damit gerechnet aber...

Nun ja,die sind nicht unbedingt Schwindel sondern es wird da irgendein anderer Wert gemessen.Aber ich weiß was du meinst. Nur mal zum Beispiel: Der Samsung SM 226BW wird überall in den höchsten Tönen gelobt und als Zockerdisplay gepriesen.... leider ist mir das Ding zu mies.... ich finde nicht das er ein schönes Bild hat und mir kommt es so vor als mache er Schlieren....


----------



## Keipi (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann den LG 227WTP auch nur empfehlen. Hab ihn erst selber seit ein paar Tagen und bin total davon begeistert. 
Zum zocken finde ich ihn erste Sahne.Er hat ein sehr gutes Bild was Farben angeht.
Du solltest vll mal in den Elektronikfachmarkt deines vertrauens begeben und dir dort mal die Bildschirme anschauen.So habe ich das auch gemacht und für mich stand dann fest das es der LG wird.Du kannst dir da vorort den Bildschirm mal etwas genauer anschauen und zeigen lassen.


----------



## orca113 (12. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe den Monitor jetzt mal gestestet und bin der Meinung das er ein wesentlich schöneres Bild ausgibt als der 226BW. Er ist in schnellen Shootern ein Hammer. Also beim 226BW sah ich Schlieren,der LG steckt einen schnellen Shooter locker weg. Gestochen scharfes Bild,spieletauglich und tolle Farben. Was will man als Gamer mehr.


----------



## Hackslash (12. Dezember 2008)

darkshooter1986 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Danker nochmal für alle Antworten.
> 
> ...



*hust* Darf ich mir ein Bullshit erlauben?

Nein Spaß beiseite nutze den selber und mir ist nix "nerviges" aufgefallen.
Was viel wichtiger ist ich bin von einem nicht gerade billigen EIZO TFT auf den umgestiegen also....

KAUF ES

mfg


----------



## darkshooter1986 (14. Dezember 2008)

ok jetzt häng ich ziwschen dem T220 und dem 227WTP    naja laut tests schließt der lg besser ab... im Fachhandel finde ich leider keinen der beide zum direckten Vergleich da hat...


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2008)

Also jetzt habe ich den LG mehrer Stunden im Gaming Einsatz und selbst mein Cousin haut seinen Samsung weg und hat eben den LG bestellt weil er ihn bei mir im Einsatz gesehen hat.


----------



## Stomper (14. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab seid 2 Wochen den neuesten Schößling der LG Familie auf meinem Tisch stehen und muss sagen... WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!
Der *LG L226WU* ist das mit Abstand heißeste Teil in der Geschichte der 22 Zöller... ohne full HD.... welches auch nicht benötigt wird da LG den Pixelabstand bei diesem Monitor nochmals verringert hat und er vom Bild nicht weit von meinem Alten LG L2452W mit Full HD entfernt ist! Der Standfuß ist sehr sehr genial da sich der Monitor je nach Belieben hoch/runter stellen lässt... (140 mm höhe) einfach hochschieben und feddisch  auch eine Monitor Drehung von 90° ist Möglich.. also einfach mal auf Hochkant stellen ne  der Preis liegt bei ca. 230 € was dieses Gerät mehr als wert ist
Ein kleines Gadget ist das man den Monitor auch über USB anschließen kann! sehr gut für z.b. Notebooks 

Ich bin Mittlerweile der Meinung das LG so ziemlich die genialsten Monitore Herstellt... 

LG Stomper


----------



## darkshooter1986 (15. Dezember 2008)

naja der 226 Wu steht bei mir grad nicht zur auswahl, der taucht auch irgendwie nirgends großartig auf..(mag sein dass er trotzdem gut ist   )
Was mich so bischen vom  227 abschreckt ist dass man den Fuß nicht höhenverstellen kann..gibts da eventuell möglichkeiten da nen anderen Fuß dazu zu kaufen fals die Höhe zu hoch ist...(Fals zu klein is kann man ja was unterstellen


----------



## Stomper (15. Dezember 2008)

darkshooter1986 schrieb:


> naja der 226 Wu steht bei mir grad nicht zur auswahl, der taucht auch irgendwie nirgends großartig auf..(mag sein dass er trotzdem gut ist   )
> Was mich so bischen vom  227 abschreckt ist dass man den Fuß nicht höhenverstellen kann..gibts da eventuell möglichkeiten da nen anderen Fuß dazu zu kaufen fals die Höhe zu hoch ist...(Fals zu klein is kann man ja was unterstellen


  mag daher kommen das er erst seid kurzem auf dem Markt ist und noch keine ausführlichen Tests von Hardware Magazinen gemacht wurden...

gut ist er wirklich ja  da er auf den vorigen 22 Zoll LG Monitoren basiert und mit ein paar kleinen verbesserungen wie z.B. verringerung des Pixelabstandes, verbesserter Standfuß usw. ausgestattet wurde!

Ein bekannter ist in einem PC-Laden beschäftigt und zuständig für die Zocker Gemeinde... er baut Notebooks usw. genau nach den Wünschen und den Preisvorstellungen der Kunden! Ein Kunde ist aus Wien (ca. 200 km entfernt) extra für diesen Monitor zu ihm gefahren um ihn in Natura zu begutachten da er ihn als erstes vor ort hatte! Natürlich hat derjenige sich gleich einen eingepackt und is wieder heim gefahren 

lg Stomper


----------



## darkshooter1986 (15. Dezember 2008)

ok... wieviel kostet den der 226 wu ? der lg 227 is ja an sich schon super und dann soll der 226 noch besser sein?davon abgesehen hat der einen dynamischen kontrast von grad ma 5000:1..........
 naja das mit dem verstellbaren fuß wäre schon nicht schlecht...aber will nichts kaufen wo noch keine Testberichte gemacht wurden...


----------

